# Windows 8 freezing



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Recently, my laptop decided to freeze and stop responding.

File explorer would not work and task manager would freeze upon clicking on it.

Restarting my computer also did not help as it either went back to that state right away or soon after.

Desktop icons also vanished

I attached a picture of what my laptop looks like while this is going on.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How about Safe Mode? Can you see icons and get it working there?


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

I managed to get it running again by opening msconfig and doing a clean reboot. However I'm not sure this is a permanent solution. The next time this happens I will try booting up in safe mode.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We'll be here if it happens again.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like the soft reboot was only a temporary solution.

It fixes the issue for about a day or 2 before it starts up again.

I'm not sure if it's a hardware issue or something else.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If it worked after a Clean boot, it is more likely a software issue.

Install any new programs lately?

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

That's good news. I thought my laptop was dying after only 6 months. I will post the results when the check finishes.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the CBS file. It also said some files could not be fixed.

A friend of mine suggested that I use combofix. Should I use it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, do NOT use Combofix unless under supervision to do so. Incorrect usage of the software can leave you with a broken machine.

Do you have your Windows 8 installation CD? Startup Repair should have the necessary file to fix the corrupt ones.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

No, this is a laptop I bought at Bestbuy. The windows 8 CD I have I think is for a different version.

I'm also finding that I'm getting slow start up and that when I wake my laptop from sleep mode, all I get is a black screen with my cursor and no password screen.

How do I get into safe mode for windows 8? I noticed using F8 doesn't work anymore.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

I was able to get into Safe mode after tinkering with it a bit.

I also noticed in task manager that Avast is taking up 100% disk 0 for a long period of time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Safe mode won't be of assistance here. I'm going to ask a friend to see if they can read the CBS log to see what files are corrupt since you don't have a Windows 8 CD for this PC.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

I have one for Windows 8 Pro, but I don't think my laptop is that version.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Update: I am now getting the Please Wait loop sometimes when I start up my laptop


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Every time? Even if trying to get into Safe Mode?


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Every time? Even if trying to get into Safe Mode?


I'd say around 50% of the time. If it does go into the loop, usually turning my laptop off and on fixes it.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

I noticed my laptop has mostly stopped acting up. I'm currently running a full system scan with Avast on the off chance it's a virus.

Would leaving my laptop on for too long cause the the effects tat happened?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The person I asked to read the CBS log needs a little bit of time, they currently have their hands filled.

Let me know about Avast's findings.

No, you can run computers as long as you please, as long as the temps don't get to high.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Avast found no viruses.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,
*Download and Run SFCFix*

Please download and run SFCFix from >*Here*<

It will take about 15 minutes to process. Once the scan has completed a notepad file will launch with the results. Please copy and paste the entire contents of the results and post them back into this thread. Please put [code][/code] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

took much longer than expected, but here's the file. Should I run it again just to be sure?


----------

